# Cuboid Mini Mod only



## phanatik (28/4/16)

Hi Guys,

Who has stock of the Cuboid mini?

Just looking for the mod, not the kit.


----------



## Vapers Corner (28/4/16)

HI 

We have stock here: 

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/cuboid-mini-mod-by-joyetech-722?category=87

Free delivery, as always!


----------

